# Tax refund on an export vehicle



## Davidco30 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone
I want to buy a used electric car from Italy (new, not sold for export)
My question, who refunds my VAT? I export it to Israel
And I realized that the agents don't like to sell a car for export, because they earn less than if they were sold to an Italian resident (VAT refund)
So if I buy from the agents at full price without telling them I'm exporting, and then pass the car through Italian customs, will the Italian government refund the VAT??

Thanks to anyone who can help me!
I want to buy the car already this week, so it's urgent for me!
Thank you


----------

